# Have a cigar



## jmaysen (Mar 10, 2008)

So we tried that classic tune from The Floyd. This is pretty much the 1st time we ran through it. Live rehearsal recording straight to DAT 

Should we keep it? ( and work on it a bit more I know) 

https://soundcloud.com/john-maysenhoelder/have-a-cigar


----------



## Guest (Dec 3, 2013)

That's not something you hear too many bands do (at least not by me).
The levels are off abit. rhythm guitar's louder than the lead. voice suits
it well. overall, a good 1st effort I'd say. listened to 'whole lotta love' as well.
nicely done.


----------



## jmaysen (Mar 10, 2008)

It's a rehearsal take. we do these for reference sake, so a lot of time the levels are not quite perfect.... Whole lotta love is however with a different singer and that is live from 5 years ago.


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

I dig it absolutely, like how it's been rocked up a bit it totally suits the vibe of the song. And I just love the rhythm tone (left), some sort of Vox-ish amp?


----------



## jmaysen (Mar 10, 2008)

Lead (not solo) is a 91 strat into a Hughs and Ketner Pure tone into a hiwatt 2x12 (fanes). Rhythm and end solo is a 80's Greco Gold Top Les Paul into a 30th anniversary Marshall... the guy singing the lead is the Strat player. ( I play bass)


----------



## jimsz (Apr 17, 2009)

We've added that tune to our set list. It's a keeper. Everyone who we've played it for loves it.


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

jmaysen said:


> Lead (not solo) is a 91 strat into a Hughs and Ketner Pure tone into a hiwatt 2x12 (fanes). Rhythm and end solo is a 80's Greco Gold Top Les Paul into a 30th anniversary Marshall... the guy singing the lead is the Strat player. ( I play bass)


Really nice tone on the Strat. I really dig that.


----------



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)

For the first crack that is really good. Minor quibbles about the mix, levels and eq'ing, but that is not the question. IMHO, it's a keeper.


----------

